# STARTER CHISEL SET FOR A NEWBE



## sammy (11 Sep 2011)

Hi could anybody give me any heads up on a good starter chisel set thats not going to brake the bank i have being looking at the clark 8pc chisel set has anybody used them or tested them before thanks


----------



## Wood spoiler (11 Sep 2011)

sammy":261r1zve said:


> Hi could anybody give me any heads up on a good starter chisel set thats not going to brake the bank i have being looking at the clark 8pc chisel set has anybody used them or tested them before thanks



Stop! Don't do it. 

They really aren't worth the having (in my opinion - just in case any solicitors are reading this)

You are better getting a few good tools that are worth the having and growing them over time.

If you can tell us what you want to turn to begin with the forum will provide recommendations based on what you need and what you are going to do with them.


----------



## sammy (11 Sep 2011)

thanks for that colin i just dont know what i want to turn i think i just want know how to use the tools first then let the mind take over from there


----------



## jumps (11 Sep 2011)

wot Colin said

there is a sticky thread that covers the what, but in general you should get 'fewer and better'


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (11 Sep 2011)

Wood spoiler":127oggsc said:


> Stop! Don't do it.
> 
> They really aren't worth the having (in my opinion - just in case any solicitors are reading this)


Seconded.
Not well made at all. Chinese imports which pop up under many different brand names. As a beginner, my technique was somewhat clumsy. I managed to completely snap the 3/4" gouge thanks to a dig-in.
Better to pay the extra for a mid-range set, then replace tools one at a time for the best you can afford.

(Disclaimer. This is uncle Tom's _opinion_, based on individual experience. This is not a representation of the views of this forum or other members. Terms and conditions apply. Offer open to brand new customers only.)


----------



## Wood spoiler (11 Sep 2011)

sammy":2ik9chvm said:


> thanks for that colin i just dont know what i want to turn i think i just want know how to use the tools first then let the mind take over from there



Ok understand

Do you know if your interests lie in face plate work eg bowls

Or

Between centres - spindles such as candlesticks.

If it is all of the above your starting budget needs to be greater as pretty much you use different tools in different situations


----------



## nev (11 Sep 2011)

I started with a set of record power gouges that came with the lathe and then i was given a set of robert sorby gouges to 'look after' til my friends shed was built i use both sets equally and I am not proficient enough at the moment to notice much difference between them.
from what i read and have heard from others, other brands to consider would be.. crown, henry taylor, ashley isles, and maybe axminster?.
others may know better!

following on from Blisters heads up thread, these might be worth a look...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Boxed-set-Ash ... 1e66de1cd3

I am not saying they are what you need, it does say 'small' (again others may be of help) but that may be they are for mini work or its just the sellers opinion that they are small? i dont know much about the brand apart from the fact that they are not arf bad!


----------



## PsyMan (11 Sep 2011)

As soon as you buy a Robert Sorby, Crown, Hamlet, Henry Taylor turning tool you will appreciate where the extra money went, they are in a class of their own, to keep things cheap when starting out though I have 2 Axminster budget range tools (oval skew and Roughing gouge) 

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod822076/

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod822075/

They are pretty good value for the money, I assume the other budget HSS tools they do are the same but do steer clear of the really cheap chinese import sets, they really can put you off turning. (Just my opinion, correct me if I am wrong)


----------



## chrisbaker42 (11 Sep 2011)

Unless you only want to turn small items do not bother with the link that Nev posted as they are designed for making small items only, they are neither long enough or strong enough for larger work.

This might be better for you http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320755339983? ... 1423.l2649


----------



## nev (11 Sep 2011)

chrisbaker42":3opjausm said:


> Unless you only want to turn small items do not bother with the link that Nev posted as they are designed for making small items only, they are neither long enough or strong enough for larger work.
> 
> This might be better for you http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320755339983? ... 1423.l2649



I agree - the sorby ones are well worth a punt,( around £99 new so dont go overboard!)  didnt spot the sorby ones (cos i did a search for gouges! always wise to try a few alternatives and even misspellings )


----------



## chrisbaker42 (11 Sep 2011)

Good advice from Nev - always check the prices elsewhere ebay is not always the cheapest.


----------



## Wood spoiler (11 Sep 2011)

Take a look at this 

http://www.toolpost.co.uk/pages/Turning ... _sets.html


----------



## knappers (11 Sep 2011)

I was looking to get some starter chisels too - I had figured the Sorby set was the best way to go, at just under £100 for the set as it is universally highly recommended.
Then I read a post on here implying that the axminster HSS set are now made by hamlet, and seeing as they are on offer at the moment (£45 with my 10% in store discount), I reckoned they were worth a punt. I don't want to be ruining expensive chisels with my novice grinding anyway.
Have only used the roughing gouge so far, seemed to do an admirable job.

Si


----------



## chrisbaker42 (11 Sep 2011)

Axminster tools are usually very well regarded. At that price they would be hard to beat for a beginners set.


----------



## drillbit (12 Sep 2011)

I have the cheap own-brand axminster roughing, spindle, bowl gouge and skew. Any problems I have had are definitely down to me and not the tools. And at about 10 quid each they are a very affordable option for the beginner.

In fact, I would say that until you have really got the hang of sharpening the tools, it's better to buy the cheaper end of the range, because if you are like me, you will grind half of them away just finding the correct technique.


----------



## wasbit (12 Sep 2011)

IMHO you can't beat the Axminster HSS Woodturning Tools Set
- http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod822073/

Currently on sale at £49.96 instead of the normal price of £64 & even that is exceptional value for HSS tools.

HTH
Regards
wasbit


----------



## nev (13 Sep 2011)

and dont forget to keep checking the for sale forum....
3 gouges for 12 quid here! 
fs-woodturning-chisels-t53791.html


----------



## sooty (14 Sep 2011)

wasbit":13i93jrx said:


> IMHO you can't beat the Axminster HSS Woodturning Tools Set
> - http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod822073/
> 
> Currently on sale at £49.96 instead of the normal price of £64 & even that is exceptional value for HSS tools.
> ...



I will second that they are a great set of tools for the price.


----------



## Spindle (15 Sep 2011)

Hi

My first tools were the Robert Sorby set of six - a recommendation from a fellow turner - I have nothing but praise for these tools, a tad more expensive but sometimes nowadays you get what you pays for.

RS is my first choice when looking for additional tooling. (Not Radio Shack :lol: )

Mick


----------

